# SiJCP Beauty Educator Salary?



## getmelaura (Nov 7, 2014)

Has anyone worked for SiJCP as a Beauty Educator? Or know of someone who does? I'm trying to see how much the Beauty Educator position makes in a year? Thanks...


----------

